# High Point ?



## Ohhkierst (Jan 2, 2011)

Entering online for a horse show. Will be my first one. It has the option to do high point and to not . 

What is the difference?


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I am going to make an example, basically the show comitee collects your points throughout the day then adds them at the end if you have the most points you win a hi point or a reserve hi point....
It can also be put into catagories for 
youth western hi point
youth english hi point
youth overall hi point 
senior english hi point
You get the idea. Some shows also have a hi point for the whole show generally to get this you need to place high in both western and english classes.
You get x amount of points for each placing, higher placings = more points
If you do get a hi point often you will get a award or a prize. 
In conclusion if you want a chance to get an award or see how many points you have, I would say yes to hi point


----------

